# Sunday Special - The Show, In Other Words



## luckytrim (Jun 2, 2019)

Sunday Special - The Show, In Other Words
Can you name the hit Broadway Musical from these words  ??

1. Monthly payment due to a landlord
( One Word)
2. Type of fatty liquid that remains after frying  bacon
( One Word)
3. The sensation of hearing phonic vibrations that has rhythm  and melody 
arranged in a certain way
( Four Words)
4. The most excellent tiny place of illegal activity between a  man and a 
woman in the second largest state of the United  States.
( 6 Words)
5. Adult human with XY chromosomes from a village in  Spain
( Four Words)
6. The people who finance and supervise a stage  show
( Two Words)
7. The oppressed, the downtrodden (written in  French)
( Two Words)
8. Foul, evil, morally bad
( One Word)
9. A musician , elevated
( Four Words)
10. A humorous event occurred while walking to the  marketplace
( 10 Words)
11. Carnival Attraction
Answer:  ( One Word)
12. Tale from a portion of the direction of a  compass
(3 Words)
13. Piano music with strong syncopation in the  melody
( One Word)
14. Men and toys that young girls play with
( Three Words)
15. The Red River separates me from the Lone Star  State....
( One Word)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Rent
2. Grease
3. The Sound of Music
4. The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
5. The Man of La Mancha
6. The Producers
7. Les Miserables
8. Wicked
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the  Forum
11. Carousel
12. West Side Story
13. Ragtime
14. Guys and Dolls
15. Oklahoma


----------

